# tips beim erstellen von styles wie...



## black-dog (6. März 2002)

... http://www.does.ch

ein schweizer kollege, der hier im forum aktiv ist, hat diese homepage gebastelt! mir gefällt sie ziemlich gut und deshalb möchte ich wissen, wie man sowas bastelt...

ich werd mich auch persönlich mit ihm in verbindung setzten aber ich bin für IDEENVIELFALT ;-).


----------



## Yasemin (6. März 2002)

Wie meinst du das, grafisch, oder eher vom Programmieren.

Wenn du grafisch meinst, Kondom auf Scanner legen, start taste drücken, sich freuen


----------



## redback79 (6. März 2002)

ich bins, black-dog... schreibe vom account meines bruders aus ;-)

wenn man die site betritt sieht man unten-rechts eine stylische grafik... die ist aus mehreren bildern zusammengesetzt. 

und auch aufm rest der site gibts einige sehr schöne grunge-style (oder wie des zeugs heisst) bilder.

welche werkzeuge sind für sowas empfehlenswert?


----------



## freekazoid (6. März 2002)

naja, kannst dir ja selber werkzeugspirzen machen, und dann damit drübermalen, löschen und weiss ich nich' was alles machen.


----------



## braindad (6. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Yasemin _
> *Wenn du grafisch meinst, Kondom auf Scanner legen, start taste drücken, sich freuen *



lol, nu raff ich die kondom-sache  hab erst jetzt bemerkt, das die startseite aus verschiedenen splashes besteht..hehe


----------



## ~SpArGs~ (6. März 2002)

hehe...langschläfer was?


----------



## braindad (6. März 2002)

man sollte sich vielleicht die startseiten öfters als nur einmal angucken. hehe


----------



## black-dog (6. März 2002)

wenn jemand lust/zeit/güte hat, kann er mal versuchen, etwas ähnliches aus folgendem bild zu erstellen ;-):

kl. anmerkung - der hintergrund meiner website ist weiss ;-) -> für die brauch ichs nämlich... :-|


----------



## Jan Seifert (6. März 2002)

warum schreibt dös nix? früher war er hier voll der aktive und jetzt ist er immer so ruhig, komisch 
dös KOMM WIEDER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Das bild ist meines wissens aus einem contest pic, das auf fettepixel.de noch sein müsste, einem steckdosem bild und ein bild aus der natur entstanden. 
Die bilder mit verschiedener deckkraft und ebenen optionen ünbereinander gahun und dann in html rein. Sollte nicht so schwer sein, sowas zu machen.


----------



## black-dog (6. März 2002)

versuche es mal ... hoffe das wird was *gg*


----------



## Nino (6. März 2002)

@ black-dog

Willst du eigentlich, dass man was aus dem Bild für dein Hintergrund macht?
Oder, dass man so etwas ähnliches wie das Bild machen soll?

MFG
Nino


----------



## black-dog (6. März 2002)

wenn jemand lust und laune hat, kann er aus dem bild etwas ähnliches in diesem grunge-style machen... allerdings habe ich inzwischen gemerkt, dass es mit bildern wie diesem nicht gerade eifach ist -> sprich: es gibt geeigneterere bilder für sowas ;-)


----------



## braindad (6. März 2002)

@black-dog: das bekommst du auch ganz easy alleine hin, dafür muß man nicht super "skilled" (ich hasse dieses wort) sein.

besorg die ein paar (oder auch viele ) dirt-brushes, lade diese dann in photoshop, wähle ne weiße vordergrund farbe und "brushe" drauflos. das ist schematisch gesehen alles.

links zu brushes hab ich keine, such bei google nach "dirt brushes". so hab ich welche gefunden.


----------



## black-dog (6. März 2002)

kann mir jemand mal ein paar tips für den umgang mit dem airbrush-werkzeug geben? funzt net so wie ichs gern hätte ...

und naja, google ist ne tolle suchmaschine, aber eben hat sie mich enttäuscht *gg*


----------



## Maniacy (7. März 2002)

jo, ich hab leider auch keine gefunden (
kann nich mal irgendwer ne zip-file anhängen?
Ich hätte echt interesse an n paar von den Dingern!

MfG
Maniacy


----------



## freekazoid (7. März 2002)

leudde, leudde

habt ihr schonmal versucht, was selbst zu machen?
so zum beispiel dirt brushes sind ja ganz easy zu kreieren.
pic nehmen > schwellenwert > teil ausschneiden > neues file > teil einfügen > werkzeugspitze festlegen > FERTIG

oder täusche ich mich da? ;-)


----------



## Maniacy (7. März 2002)

joah hab schon selber welche gemacht...
aber sind mir eigentlich nie sooo gut gelungen....

aber danke für den Tip mit dem schwellenwert!


----------



## drash (7. März 2002)

wollte gerade ein paar brushes anhängen, aber die dateigrössenbeschränkung hat es mir nicht erlauben wollen, naja, mein problem ist es ja nicht 

http://www.surfstation.lu  -- sollte man ein paar finden


----------



## wo0zy (7. März 2002)

ansonsten ein blatt papier ein bisschen dreck beides zusammenfügen uf den scanner legen, scannen, dann in photoshop verarbeiten wie schon gesagt wurde, dann scanner sauber machen! 

btw, mit tinte is auch geil(siehe shiver bloodbrushes) man kann aber auch blut nehmen, steht einem ja alles frei!


----------



## black-dog (7. März 2002)

huch, naja, wenigstens passt dein benutzer-image zum tipp mit dem blut *gg*


----------



## wo0zy (7. März 2002)

hehe


----------



## black-dog (7. März 2002)

so, nun hab ichs versucht ... naja, sieht ein bisschen behindert aus aber ist ja das erste mal, dass ich sowas versuche ...

danke für das lob *gg*


----------



## black-dog (7. März 2002)

achja, bin nach wie vor dankbar für tips und tricks ...


----------



## wo0zy (7. März 2002)

naja nich so schlecht, aber eigentlich is das nich grunge oder dirt was du doch eigentlich wolltest, oder?


----------



## freekazoid (7. März 2002)

link is putt 

//edit
 hoppla, da war einer wohl zu voreilig...sorry, funzt doch...
//edit


----------



## black-dog (9. März 2002)

nein, grungig ist es wirklich nicht :-(... aber kommt sicher noch *gg*. schön ist es eigentlich auch nicht, aber naja, wird schon noch ;-).


----------



## black-dog (9. März 2002)

wenn ich ehrlich bin und es zwei tage später anschaue siehts sogar recht beschissen aus *gg*...

aber man soll ja die guten seiten im leben sehen: ICH HABE EIN ZIEL :-|


----------



## 3st (16. März 2002)

ach wenn ich mir des bild ma so anschaue.... du weisst das brushes nich mim airbrush gemacht werden sondern mim pinsel..


----------



## shiver (16. März 2002)

offtopic suxx0rs.


----------

